# Got Reply from German embassy for employment visa application



## suhassk100

Hi,

I had applied for German national employment visa 4 days back and today I got a mail from Embassy as below: 

Your visa application has been decided upon.

Please pick up your passport (and original certificates, if submitted) at the

Visa Section of the German Consulate General, from

Monday to Thursday between 14:00 and 15:00 hrs. , Friday between 13.00 – 14.00 hrs.

Can please some one let me know if my visa application is rejected or approved?


----------



## ALKB

suhassk100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for German national employment visa 4 days back and today I got a mail from Embassy as below:
> 
> Your visa application has been decided upon.
> 
> Please pick up your passport (and original certificates, if submitted) at the
> 
> Visa Section of the German Consulate General, from
> 
> Monday to Thursday between 14:00 and 15:00 hrs. , Friday between 13.00 – 14.00 hrs.
> 
> Can please some one let me know if my visa application is rejected or approved?


There are no hidden clues.

The only way to find out is pick up your passport and have a look.

Good luck!


----------



## misecmisc

suhassk100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for German national employment visa 4 days back and today I got a mail from Embassy as below:
> 
> Your visa application has been decided upon.
> 
> Please pick up your passport (and original certificates, if submitted) at the
> 
> Visa Section of the German Consulate General, from
> 
> Monday to Thursday between 14:00 and 15:00 hrs. , Friday between 13.00 – 14.00 hrs.
> 
> Can please some one let me know if my visa application is rejected or approved?


So what was the outcome - i think you would have got the visa, since you told that you already had your offer letter from Germany, as far as I remember from your previous posts.

All the best to you.


----------



## svamseekrishna

*Query*



suhassk100 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had applied for German national employment visa 4 days back and today I got a mail from Embassy as below:
> 
> Your visa application has been decided upon.
> 
> Please pick up your passport (and original certificates, if submitted) at the
> 
> Visa Section of the German Consulate General, from
> 
> Monday to Thursday between 14:00 and 15:00 hrs. , Friday between 13.00 – 14.00 hrs.
> 
> Can please some one let me know if my visa application is rejected or approved?




Hi Suhaas,

I was going through your post and thought of asking you the below queries as I am also looking to work in Germany.

1. How did you get an offer since you are not there. Did you applied it through some Job sites, etc..?

2. Do you belong to IT/Software domain?

Please take sometime to answer my queries as it would give an initial Idea.

Thanks in Advance.


----------

